# Quality Control Forms



## رزق حجاوي (16 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر المهندس مصطفى ساطع على مشاركتة في "لقاء خاص مع مهندسي الهندسة المدنية" ولكي تعم الفائد اكثر اعيد نشر هذه المشاركة مع الاحتفاظ بحق صاحب المشاركة.*
*مشاركة المهندس مصطفى ساطع*​


> *النظام الحالي في الشركات الخاصة يتفرع الى ال (Quality Assurance Engineer) والى ال (Quality Eng. & Quality Manager Eng. & Contractor site eng.) ويكونQ.A. eng. من طرف ربً العمل ووظيفته فقط ليضمن أن العمل يسير ضمن بنود العقد, المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة وضمن الجدول الزمني المقرر للمشروع وجميع هذه المهام المذكورة يقع ضمن مهام مهندس السيطرة النوعية (أي أن وظيفة ال Q.A eng. هو التأكد من أن مهندس ال Q.C فعًال في المشروع أثتاء فترة تنفيذ المشروع أم لا) ووظيفة ال Q.C manager Engineer هو أدارة عدة مشاريع في نفس الوقت ويجب أن يكون ملما" بكافة بنود العقود لكل مشروع ويقوم بتنظيم ال Schedule Time for each project ويحدد نوعية المواد المراد أستخدامه في المشروع (على أن يستحصل موافقة ربً العمل مسبقا" بواسطة Submittal Form 4025 وتستطيع أيجاد هذا الفورم في ال Google search) ويتابع نوعية العمل المنجز وكافة الفحوصات المختبرية المطلوبة ,أستلام التقارير اليومية عن سير العمل من مهندس السيطرة النوعية المتواجد في الموقع يوميا" ويضمن سير العمل ضمن الجدول الزمني المحدد وأضافة الى ما تم ذكره فأنه يجب أن يحضركافة الأجتماعات التي تنعقد بين رًًب العمل والمقاول وأن يقوم بتنظيم ال Q.C plane for each project before starting it ويقدمه لرب العمل قبل المباشرة بالعمل وبعد فترة لاتزيد عن 15 يوم من توقيع العقد للمصادقة عليه من رًب العمل. وأن يضمن ان الكل يعمل كفريق عمل واحد لأ تمام المشروع ضمن سياقات العقد والخرائط. ويتابع ال Q.C Manager كافة الخرائط الأنشائية ويخاطب رًب العمل في حالة الحاجة الى حدوث تغيير في الخرائط أثناء التنفيذ لأسباب خاصة ويقوم في النهاية بمتابعة تهيئة كافة خرائط ال AS Built Drawings.*
> *و مقومات نجاح مهندس ضبط الجودة يجب أن يكون ذو خبرة جيدة وحسب هذا ال System لدينا يجب أن لا يقل خبرة ال Q.C Manager Engineer عن 10 سنوات وأن يكون دبلوماسيا" وهادئا" في موقع العمل أو عند حضوره الأجتماعات وأن يكون له قابية على الأقناع في الأتجاه العلمي والعملي الصحيح. *​
> *والملف المرفق من مشاركة المهندس انتهت المشاركة*


 

*ارفق لكم موقع US Army Crops of Engeers حيث يوجد Quality Control Forms*
*http://www.mvk.usace.army.mil/office...*&loc=Includes*​


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساهمة القيمة ولكم كل التقدير و العرفان


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 مارس 2009)

نقل طيب ومفيد

كل الشكر لك اخونا م رزق حجاوي


وفعلا
اصبحت مهمة المتابعة الهندسية من قبل المالك
بند مهم جدا في المشروعات

لضمان سير الاعمال وفق البرنامج الزمني والمواصفات وشروط التعاقد


----------



## mustafasas (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 مارس 2009)

تقوم أرامكو السعودية بتطبيق بنود الجودة بطريقة مملة جدا جدا


----------



## احمد الديب (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك اله خير الجزاء


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي الريمي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## محمودشمس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MGK (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و جعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم
*


----------



## MGK (30 نوفمبر 2009)

* جزاكم الله خيرا و جعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم
*


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساهمة القيمة ولكم كل التقدير و العرفان*​


----------



## محمودشمس (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف شكر


----------



## hassanaki (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## moh_re110 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

تشكرا يا سكرا...............................................................


----------



## Jamal (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa.m (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن دحمان (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## البحر4499 (15 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (15 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وائل المك (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saidelsayedab (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس فراس (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وأحسن ثوابك


----------



## ahmedokda (20 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## MOURAD1980 (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي,,,,,


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (5 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## a_goda1980 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## صلاحالدين (20 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ashrafta (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engman92 (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​ :16:


----------



## body55 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المساهمة القيمة ولكم كل التقديرdddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## mostafa_badran (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## CIVIL.LION (13 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mrtaha (11 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## muhandescivil (16 مايو 2015)

مشكووور


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (8 مارس 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و جعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم
*​​


----------



## محمد19775 (17 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير
استاذنا الفاضل 
مشاركة مميزة


----------



## bryar (31 مارس 2016)

شكرا لجهودكم الرائعة مع التقدير


----------



## mohammad al-sayed (1 مايو 2016)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مهندس شاد حيله (1 مايو 2016)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> تقوم أرامكو السعودية بتطبيق بنود الجودة بطريقة مملة جدا جدا



بالعكس بطريقة عملية جدا جدا
و الدليل نجاح مشاريع شركة ارامكو و جودتها العالية مقارنة مع غيرهم من الجهات الحكومية


----------



## sherifmadkor (21 مايو 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## engabdo888 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

نفع الله بكم مهندسنا الجليل وزادكم علماً


----------

